# The creator



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello, well sorry for being ignorant, but who actually made FishForums.com?

IF it is obvious sorry for wasting your time


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

i think it was Mark, right? Then Shaggy took over.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Mark is also "owner" of aquabid.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah, pretty sure it was mark. I remember Shaggy buying it off him


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's mark too.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for telling, guys


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep, Mark started it.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

kk thanks !


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

We the people own it
LOL jk


----------

